# bassmaster weekend series regional changed from tensaw delta



## riverwon (Jul 19, 2010)

The BASS weekend series was changed to Chocaloochee bay


----------



## c-rig king (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for that info.  I am currently 3rd in the co-angler side so I planned on fishing it.  Oh yeah, where is Chocalooche Bay?!?!?  Sounds like a Ben & Jerry's ice cream flavor


----------



## Judge (Jul 19, 2010)

riverwon said:


> The BASS weekend series was changed to Chocaloochee bay



Nice name!!


----------



## riverwon (Jul 20, 2010)

is still down there in mobile some where but i think its back up the river just a lil piece. im n 7th in the boater side so i was happy to find the date out


----------



## riverwon (Jul 21, 2010)

now it changed to lake seminole


----------



## shoalbass (Jul 21, 2010)

Saw where it is going to be the week before the BFL Regional,  so boys are sure enough going to tear up some equipment if they try to go after shoalbass.


----------



## willh (Jul 21, 2010)

riverwon said:


> now it changed to lake seminole


there's prob a off limits period for seminole oct. 9-15 for the bfl regional so it doesn't look like we can fish both. I'm in 34th after 2 tournaments, was going to fish oconee to make the bass regional but screw it I'm going with flw.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 22, 2010)

Your right it does say off limits 9-15 for the Bfl. A lot of people are not going to be able to fish it. I am on the co angler side in 38th. I will probably still fish oconee though. 
Will it is showing you in 33rd place.


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 22, 2010)

For those that are in both tx here is the number for the tournament manager that is posted on the BASS site.
Bill Benedetti  256-230-5632
If enough people call maybe the dates could be changed or????


----------



## riverwon (Jul 22, 2010)

the more calls we can get to them today the better cause there are multiple boaters and co anglers that fish both and if the people who dont fish both still voice there opinion to it will still help persuede them to change!!!!!!


----------



## shoalbass (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe they will move it to lake Blackshear and we can see how good you boys really are.


----------



## willh (Jul 22, 2010)

good luck, talking to aba is like talking to a brick wall!!


----------



## c-rig king (Aug 2, 2010)

Now it has been posted that they have moved the days forward a day to satisfy the off limits with the BFL.  New dates are posted to be October 16 & 17.  Guess those that are fishing both won't be able to pre fish for this one.  Also sucks that this is the opening weekend of gun season.  Thought I would be able to at least get the Sunday hunt in but don't look like that's happening now.


----------



## Gentle Ben 15 (Aug 12, 2010)

Amazing..  I fish the tensaw delta about 3 times a mth.. they said they were moving it because of the oil spill which has NOT had any effect on the delta or tensaw/alabama river systems at all.. it is fishing just like it does every year at this time..  oh well, g/l to all you guys


----------

